# Good Calculations (and advice) - for Noobs to Boobs.. **Good



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

_From our friend *grams777*_*- City rate changes and impact of rate cuts- Jan. 9*

From *profit per trip* one can estimate *per hour earnings rates* (see Palm springs below)

Better version at https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-rate-changes-as-of-jan-9-2016-1-pm-long.53518/#post-723099 calculations toward end of thread

Edit: Further Uber rate cuts effective *Jan 29* :https://uberpeople.net/threads/second-wave-of-uber-rate-cuts-as-of-jan-29-2016.58192/

Note this city of *Palm Springs* (listed below amongst the others: $1.40/mi to .80c/mi
Rate cut :
Mi: ---- $1.45/mi to .80/mi (46% cut)
Min: ---15/min to 12c (30% cut)
Base: - $2.30 to $1.00 (54% cut)

*These cuts are devastating*:

*Palm Springs*:
Note a net (after Uber 20%) for a 7 mile trip has gone from $11.76 to 6.73 (1) (43% cut)

Note a net profit reduction after all expenses (.31/mi) and even dead miles of: *$7.56* to *$2.52* per trip (a 66% cut)

Net profit has gone from *7.56* to *2.52* for this 7 mi trip a 2/3 (66%) decrease

*Hourly profit*
This average Springs driver has gone from *$13- $17/hr* to *$5.00 - $8.00 $/hour* (2 x $7.56 =$15 2x$2.52 =$5), at base X rates without incentives.

*A Palm Springs Driver must now work 90 hrs/week instead of 30 hrs/week to have the same income*. (a 200% increase in hrs)

*A similar look at Detroit*

*% of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 43.08%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From $*2.60* to $*1.48* per trip)

The average *M0-town* driver has gone from *$3.50* -*$6.50/hr* to *$1.75 - 4.50/hr * (2 x $2.60= $3.20) , at base UberX rates without incentives.

The average Detroit Driver must now work *56 hrs/week* instead of *30 hrs/week* to have the same income (a *70%* increase)
----------------------------------------------------

CITY: PALM-SPRINGS
Old: uberX -> Base: $2.30 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
1) Net Fare Decrease: $5.04 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 11.76 to 6.72 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 42.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 66.67% * (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 7.56 to 2.52 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 200.00%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 144% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.63/2.52)

CITY: DETROIT

Old: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $0.30 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.12 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 6.8 to 5.68 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.47% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 43.08%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 2.6 to 1.48 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 75.68%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 251% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.72/1.48)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.09 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 12.38 to 10.3 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 30.78%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 6.78 to 4.7 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 44.46%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 134% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.3/4.7)

CITY: CLEVELAND

Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.77 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $2.73 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 9.28 to 6.55 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.40% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 53.70%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 5.08 to 2.35 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 115.99%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 142% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.34/2.35)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3.20 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $4.54 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 15.41 to 10.87 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.44% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 46.25%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 9.81 to 5.27 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 86.04% * (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 112% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.93/5.27)

grams777, Jan 9,


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

CITY: DES-MOINES

Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
New: uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.56 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 8.72 to 6.16 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.36% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 56.64%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 4.52 to 1.96 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 130.61%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 160% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.14/1.96)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $3.56 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 14.04 to 10.48 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 25.38% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 42.23%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 8.44 to 4.88 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 73.09%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 116% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.67/4.88)

grams777, Jan 9, 2016

CITY: PALM-SPRINGS
Old: uberX -> Base: $2.30 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $5.04 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 11.76 to 6.72 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 42.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 66.67% * (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 7.56 to 2.52 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 200.00%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 144% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.63/2.52)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1.60 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $8.25 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $9.36 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 19.44 to 10.08 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 48.15% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 67.63%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 13.84 to 4.48 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 208.93%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 131% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.87/4.48)

CITY: DETROIT

Old: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $0.30 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.12 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 6.8 to 5.68 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.47% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 43.08%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 2.6 to 1.48 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 75.68%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 251% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.72/1.48)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.09 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 12.38 to 10.3 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 30.78%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 6.78 to 4.7 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 44.46%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 134% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.3/4.7)

Last edited: Sunday at 12:55 AM
grams777, Sunday at 12:42 AM

CITY: HOUSTON

Old: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.87 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.77 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 8.76 to 6.99 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 20.18% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 38.77%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 4.56 to 2.79 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 63.32%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 132% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.7/2.79)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
New: uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $3.42 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 16.38 to 12.96 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 20.88% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 31.73%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 10.78 to 7.36 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 46.47%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 95% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.99/7.36)


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

CITY: CLEVELAND

Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.77 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.73 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 9.28 to 6.55 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.40% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 53.70%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 5.08 to 2.35 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 115.99%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 142% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.34/2.35)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3.20 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $4.54 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 15.41 to 10.87 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.44% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 46.25%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 9.81 to 5.27 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 86.04% * (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 112% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.93/5.27)

grams777, Jan 9, 2016 Report

CITY: DES-MOINES

Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
New: uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.56 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 8.72 to 6.16 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 29.36% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 56.64%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 4.52 to 1.96 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 130.61%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 160% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.14/1.96)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $3.56 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 14.04 to 10.48 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 25.38% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 42.23%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 8.44 to 4.88 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 73.09%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 116% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.67/4.88)

grams777, Jan 9, 2016 Report

CITY: PALM-SPRINGS
Old: uberX -> Base: $2.30 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $5.04 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 11.76 to 6.72 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 42.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 66.67% * (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 7.56 to 2.52 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 200.00%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 144% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.63/2.52)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
New: uberXL -> Base: $1.60 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $8.25 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $9.36 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 19.44 to 10.08 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 48.15% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 67.63%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 13.84 to 4.48 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 208.93%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 131% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.87/4.48)

grams777, Jan 9, 2016 Report

CITY: DETROIT

Old: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5
New: uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $0.30 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.12 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 6.8 to 5.68 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.47% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 43.08%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 2.6 to 1.48 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 75.68%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 251% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.72/1.48)

Old: uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7
New: uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $2.09 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 12.38 to 10.3 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 30.78%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 6.78 to 4.7 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 44.46%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 134% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 6.3/4.7)

CC


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

You almost make it sound like a bad deal for the drivers.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Kalee said:


> You almost make it sound like a bad deal for the drivers.


Why would driving fares around for 1970s to 1990's rates be a bad Idea for a college person to pay off loans?

You sound like a smart ass Cab Driver who just can't take the army of $7.00/hr Uber warriors.

What have you got against the Brady Bunch?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-fares-brady-bunch-territory-bell-bottoms.55314/#post-747519

Stay Safe
CC


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Why would driving fares around for 1970s to 1990's rates be a bad Idea for a college person to pay off loans?
> 
> You sound like a smart ass Cab Driver who just can't take the army of $7.00/hr Uber warriors.
> 
> ...


Me? A cab driver? Surely you jest.

My days driving for Uber (which are now behind me) were as close to being a cab driver as I'll ever be.

Thanks for posting the real numbers behind being a driver.

Cheers


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I COMPLETELY AGREE with the calculations.

After cuts, I did a shift which was, absolutely, back to back fares for long enough to get reputable data.
It was a mix of city and highway driving.

The result:
*$6/hour after all expenses. *
Granted I was counting on paying 15% towards social secuirty...
I think I used 50 cents a mile for expenses. (I do maintain that 40 cents is the minimum we should count on for car expenses...lots of data out there to back this up....)

So, I guess it was maybe $7 an hour. MAX.

Considering almost all shifts include deadhead miles and other unexpected hits to the hourly wage...
I completely endorse the *$3.50 - 6.50 an hour* estimate above. 
Thanks for all your hard work, 60000_TaxiFares

- CD


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> _From our friend *grams777*_*- City rate changes and impact of rate hikes.*
> 
> Better version at https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-rate-changes-as-of-jan-9-2016-1-pm-long.53518/#post-723099 calculations toward end of thread
> 
> ...


Yep, same rates in Cincy now as in Palm Springs

_*$3.50 to $6.50 $hour - no way for me*_
_*
Consistent 2.0x surge or Uber off. Easy decision

Even that's low...should do 3x or uber off*_
*I'm considering it*


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

60000_TaxiFares said:


> CITY: CLEVELAND
> 
> Old: uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
> New: uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.77 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5
> ...


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Excellent Post. Uber claims of drivers making more after cuts, is total BS!


----------



## kRock85 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is why you don't quit your job to work for Uber...


----------



## Ripple Driver (Jan 11, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Me? A cab driver? Surely you jest.
> 
> My days driving for Uber (which are now behind me) were as close to being a cab driver as I'll ever be.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add that the 7.00 and hour is at the top end, before taxes....


----------

